# Taps



## Newman (Mar 17, 2013)

Thought this very moving.

[video=youtube_share;ViGWylN0b88]http://youtu.be/ViGWylN0b88[/video]

Regards
Bill


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 17, 2013)

She is a clever girl. 
Nice piece of music too


----------

